# How Long do you wait after relaxer 4 braids?



## healthyhair2 (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm due for a relaxer touch up, but I want to get braids afterwards. Can anyone tell me how long I need to wait between the touch up and getting my braids done?Also, once the braids are removed ,how long until you relax again? Any info will be much appreciated.


----------



## Keen (Jan 27, 2005)

You should wait at least 48 hours after taking off your braids to relax. Afterward, I would say to wait a couple of washes or 2 weeks.


----------



## candibaby (Jan 27, 2005)

I usually wait at least 4 or 5 weeks, til I have enough new growth for the braids to hold on to. If you just want to get braids after, why don't you just skip relaxing and get the braids then relax after taking them out? I'd way at least a week to relax after taking out the braids. 

While I'm here.. I can tell you a story of my friend who decided to get kinky twists last week -- and she was only 2 weeks post relaxer. Those things are hanging on by a thread. A few have already slipped off. I don't think the braider could get them tight enough because she didnt have any new growth


----------



## Neroli (Jan 27, 2005)

candibaby said:
			
		

> I usually wait at least 4 or 5 weeks, til I have enough new growth for the braids to hold on to. If you just want to get braids after, why don't you just skip relaxing and get the braids then relax after taking them out? I'd way at least a week to relax after taking out the braids.
> 
> While I'm here.. I can tell you a story of my friend who decided to get kinky twists last week -- and she was only 2 weeks post relaxer. Those things are hanging on by a thread. A few have already slipped off. I don't think the braider could get them tight enough because she didnt have any new growth



I agree. If you want braids, get them and skip the relaxer.  I use to braid professionally in another life and fresh relaxers are a no-no if you want good looking healthy braids.  I still braid my own hair and those of family and friends (for beer and food!).  I do individuals or cornrows, but refuse to do micros because of damage they cause.

If your hair is really thick with new growth, use a good moisturizing 'poo and conditioner and then do a blow dry using good leave-in/serum/heat protectant to get the roots manageable and go braid it up. This is the ONLY time I blow dry my hair (or recommend it), when I'm going into braids a few months after relaxing and my new growth is like "hello!!" (I'm 4b, very thick, very kinky and gotta get the comb and fingers thru that bush!).   I go into braids usually when it's time for a touchup -- instead of the relaxer after 10 to 12 weeks, I whip some braids in, usually in the summer to avoid the humidity and frizz drama that goes on down here in Hotatlanta . . . HTH


----------



## Puddles (Jan 28, 2005)

Neroli said:
			
		

> I agree. If you want braids, get them and skip the relaxer.  I use to braid professionally in another life and fresh relaxers are a no-no if you want good looking healthy braids.  I still braid my own hair and those of family and friends (for beer and food!).  I do individuals or cornrows, but refuse to do micros because of damage they cause.
> 
> If your hair is really thick with new growth, use a good moisturizing 'poo and conditioner and then do a blow dry using good leave-in/serum/heat protectant to get the roots manageable and go braid it up. This is the ONLY time I blow dry my hair (or recommend it), when I'm going into braids a few months after relaxing and my new growth is like "hello!!" (I'm 4b, very thick, very kinky and gotta get the comb and fingers thru that bush!).   I go into braids usually when it's time for a touchup -- instead of the relaxer after 10 to 12 weeks, I whip some braids in, usually in the summer to avoid the humidity and frizz drama that goes on down here in Hotatlanta . . . HTH




I totally agree. I relax and braid my daughter's hair. It's best to wait until you have some new growth to put in braids. Plus you don't want breakage from braiding freshly relaxed hair. I usually wait a month after relaxing her hair. There is 1/2" of new growth by then. Then I braid it.

HTH


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Jan 28, 2005)

healthyhair2 said:
			
		

> I'm due for a relaxer touch up, but I want to get braids afterwards. Can anyone tell me how long I need to wait between the touch up and getting my braids done?Also, once the braids are removed ,how long until you relax again? Any info will be much appreciated.


 
I just had a touch-up. 
I am going to wait for maybe 4-5 weeks before I get braids (at this point I have substantial new growth)
I am going to wear the braids for maybe 5-6 max, then I will take them off. 
I will treat my hair for about 2 weeks with conditioner washes every 3-4 days and deep conditioning treatments.

*Note*: Before I have my touch-up, I usually have an aphoghee treatment to strenghten my hair.

Well, this is my personal touch-up to braid routine. I have learned that keeping the braids in for too long = breakage for me personally. So I won't be keeping them in for months at a time (Last time I had them in for 11 weeks) because I find that my processed hair gets very dry.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks you guys for all that advice. My relaxer hasn't been touched up in at least 2 months, so I think I will skip the retouch. I will deep condition a few more times though.


----------

